# genetically engineered foods



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

This is interesting.'How to avoid genetically engineered foods':www.greenpeace.ca/shoppersguide


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I don't know how it is in Canada, but one thing I've noticed here is that all foods that are heavily advertised and included in the full color coupon inserts in mail and newspapers, are foods I have to avoid because they contain chemicals, sugars, MSG, and other allergens.Interesting, isn't it? Real nourishing foods don't have to be so heavily advertised - only the garbage that no one should eat. I got sick after eating some Campbell's split pea with ham soup about a year ago. I don't know why I spaced out and forgot "natural flavors" usually means MSG. I got so sick it probably had a hidden soy product in it also, as almost all their soups do.It's especially disgusting that this garbage is aggressively marketed to children and their parents as being "healthy" and "good".The thing that bothers me about genetically engineered food is that it's not engineered to make it more nourishing, or denser so it can feed more people, or anything like that. It's engineered so the poisons that are put on it to kill bugs won't kill the food. If they used organic farming in the first place, genetic engineering wouldn't be necessary, and we could be sure our food is still nourishing, and won't make us sick or do horrible things to our digestive system - a few more generations and that will be it, the bugs will inherit the earth. I wonder which will win, e. coli or cockroaches?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

The Roaches most definately.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Julia37,it does seem that [most] engineered foods are done to produce quantities faster and cheaper to get to the market; without much thought to how changing them may impact human health.all about $$$ it would seem!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Problem is now that nearly every time we eat soy contianing products or corn containing products we are ingesting genetically modified corn or soy. (USA: BtCorn and RoundUp Ready Soybeans).Where this goes no one knows....MNL


----------

